# Liquidoser - easier or not ??



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Due to my time restrictions I was forced to invest in fairly cheap Eheim Liquidoser. I have been using it for few months now and I wouldn't setup another planted tank without one. 

55G heavily planted w/ hi-tech equipment

My fish load and feedings are heavy (until I get rid of my Rainbows) so I'm assuming I'm getting some NO3 from waste etc.

Doser holds 100ml and since I see this tank only on the weekend, I either have to spread 100ml over two weeks or have only enough for 1 week. I went with Second choice. 

ML calculations:
- Max mls per day is ~8mls
- Max mls per 7 days is 56mls

NO3:
- 1/2 tsp of KNO3 
= ~10ppm weekly

PO4:
- I was using KH2PO4 and adding that to Liquidoser at the beginning, now I'm adding it directly to the tank
- 1ml x 4 per week = ~2ppm

Trace
- I have been using TMG (Tropica Master Grow) for years so I'm sticking to it. 5 liter container should last me for a long time. 
- Concentration - 20mls/50Gallons but you should or can double that recommendation. 
- In my case I'm going for 30mls per 1 week 

FYI, 
5 litter container w/ addition of 30mls per 1 week "should" last me for ~3 years. This container cost me $50 through BigAl's

Iron
- Concentration - .5-1ml/10Gallons
- I'm going to increase the dose b/c it worked for me in the past 
- Final volume 26ml per 1 week. 

Calcim
- Adding 1/2 tsp of Turbo Calcium at weekly water changes

FYI,
2 litter of Seachem Flourish Iron is only $20 and should last you for a while as well. 

Final breakdown:
- 30ml TMG
- 26ml Fe
- 1/2 tsp of KNO3
- separate addition of KH2PO4 
- seperate addition of Turbo Calcium 

!!! Notice no K addition.
If you're using KNO3 as your primary source of N, for 1.14 ppm of N - you're already adding in 3.15 ppm of K.

This is just a "general formula" and shouldn't be used as THE ONLY WAY to go. Play around w/ numbers, look at plants and figure your own receipe.


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

This is basically what I am doing. I am mixxing K, Fe, and TMG into the liquidoser and spreading it out over a weekly period. I am adding phosphates by hand and haven't had to add an No3 for the moment. I have been keeping a 10:1 ratio (5-10ppm of nitrate and 0.5-1.0ppm of Phosphate). I read the other day that TMG doesn't really have calcium in it and noticed you are using turbo calcium. I am having to add magnesium salfate and baking soda with water changes to buffer my GH and KH. Do you think I should start using turbo calcium as well to avoid having a calcium deficiency? 

Matt


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Corigan said:


> Do you think I should start using turbo calcium as well to avoid having a calcium deficiency?


Do you see any adverse reactions ?

Don't fix it if its not broken.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Why do you add Fe, when TMG already contains it...?


----------



## Corigan (Mar 15, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Why do you add Fe, when TMG already contains it...?


TMG also contains potassium as well, but the percentage isn't very high from what I can tell.

Matt


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jay, is there a risk of oxidation of nutrients in the Liquidoser? I can see the device is dark, so I assume there's a low risk of it occuring? And do the nutrients tend to settle?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Jay, is there a risk of oxidation of nutrients in the Liquidoser? I can see the device is dark, so I assume there's a low risk of it occuring? And do the nutrients tend to settle?


nutrients do tend to settle.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

The 'reserve' tank on the liquidoser is very small. The ferts are used up in what a week, Jay? That's not enough time for things to settle to the point that you have to worry about it. With the 7ml dosing you have to make a thick fert liquid to get everything in there that you want in a big tank.


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

SCMurphy said:


> The 'reserve' tank on the liquidoser is very small. The ferts are used up in what a week, Jay? That's not enough time for things to settle to the point that you have to worry about it. With the 7ml dosing you have to make a thick fert liquid to get everything in there that you want in a big tank.


Sean, 
Your response / question is not clear. Are you asking me question or answering.

- I have 56ml of liquid for 7 days. 
- 8ml per day --> 8 x 1ml

30ml - TMG
26ml - Flourish Fe
.5 tsp - KNO3
.5 tsp - Turbo Calcium
.5ppm (1ml) x 4 of KH2PO4 added separately to the tank with eye dropper


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

You answered it. :wink:


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

it must be a heavily planted tank


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

hubbahubbahehe said:


> it must be a heavily planted tank


This would apply anywhere from high to medium to low tanks. If you start maintaining plants on heavier side, doubling TMG dose becomes necessity. Adding .5tsp of KNO3 should give you ~10ppm figure. I use Iron by looking at plants.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Jay, is your tap water really soft? Why do you feel the need to does Ca?


----------



## jerseyjay (Jan 25, 2004)

Raul-7 said:


> Jay, is your tap water really soft? Why do you feel the need to does Ca?


KH ~3dKH
GH ~5dGH

We had K/Ca discussions for a while and few of us pinpointed Ca as possible cure. After adding Turbo Calcium, condition of various plants drastically improved but not 100% so I'm assuming it did have some positive effect on my plants. I will try adding Mg as well.


----------



## chrisl (May 24, 2004)

Well Im getting my liquidoser setup...but I put water in it to see it work, and measured via test tube, really, each dose is more like .75ml, not a true 1ml by far. So I'm going to work my doses out at. .75ml per rotation.

Chris


----------

